

Twitter storing submissions before Enter is pressed. Should I write about this? - ionwake


======
nmc
Facebook does the same [1]. May help you decide.

BTW pics or didnt happen.

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/1...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/12/facebook_self_censorship_what_happens_to_the_posts_you_don_t_publish.html)

~~~
Hattori-1
Google search is also an example of "unsearched" terms finding a way to
google's servers

